# Chaos ogres?



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Put simply does anyone actually use these guys? 

It seems that there are plenty of better choioces rather than these guys like chosen, knights and warriors. I like the idea of them alot but can't really see what they can add to an army


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm with you on this one good idea but nowehere to use them. They're an expencive unit point wise in an expencive army. I might use them if I was playing a large game 4,000+ and maybe had room, but I think that there are better units to be used in the Special slot.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

With the usual ogre statline, fear and chaos armour they're actually quite useful, I just hate the models.

Generally the biggest fear for chaos is getting gunned down, these guys can soak a lot more punishment point for point than a chaos knight, at least from range.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They are good in a themed army: if you havent seen a WoC army with just ogres/trolls/dragon ogres and some characters then you are missing out- its not the nastiest army around but it is seriously cool.

Chaos ogres are better then the standard ogres but arent really comparable to the rest of the WoC book: they have better speed and cause fear and hit like a ton of bricks (just like normal ogres) but also have the bonus of armour (oh how I hate them).
I would rate them as a fun alternative or as excellent flankers, but for a serious WoC army there are probably better options around for anything you want them to do.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Problem is they are only WS3 and only strength 4 and only M6, i really cant see any point in using them over dragon ogres, i think they would have a use if they had impact hits. They might even be worth taking if if they had better armour than dragon ogres, i woud use them if i wanted to use something like minotaurs or werewolves in my army (just as a count as unit), it certainly wouldnt be for anything other than the cool factor.


----------

